# 2 Wires for start.



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

When i installed my viper security/remote start i noticed i have 2 wires to kick the starter, if only one is fired the engine turns without start. Any one know what this is for? 

Just curious. 

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## RB24SRB24DETT (Jan 9, 2009)

unless im wrong the other should be 12v constant


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

RB24SRB24DETT said:


> unless im wrong the other should be 12v constant


That's the red wire, theirs two blacks, one with a white stripe and one with (i think) purple. both are to be fired at the same time for it to start, otherwise it will crank and crank and crank and not start.


----------

